
Show HN: Web Academy – discover best Web Development learning resources - rayalez
http://webacademy.io/?ref=hackernews
======
rayalez
Hey, everyone! I've built this project because I want to collect the best
learning resources for Web Developers and Startup Founders, and make it easy
to discover them. I hope you guys will find it useful!

The project is open source, you can find our repo here:

[https://github.com/raymestalez/webacademy](https://github.com/raymestalez/webacademy)

I'm actively working on making this platform better, and I would really love
to hear any comments/feedback/suggestions/critique!

